# Cluneal Neve Block of Iliac Crest Cpt



## Dizzylz (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anyone know what Cpt code would be used for a Cluneal nerve block of the iliac crest?...I am thinking 64450 but not sure...I would really appreciate any input...thank you Liz


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 1, 2016)

I would agree that it appears 64450 would be an acceptable code.


----------

